# Please Help, Cant get Network up  after changing  computer

## billydv

I  just  copied  my  gentoo  partition  onto  a  different  computer  and  heres  whats  going  on,  I  cannot  get  eth0,  Now  I  gave  up  trying  to  use  my  old  gentoo  partition  and  went  ahead  and  did  a  new  install  so  that  I  could  get  the  config  files,  kernel  and  so  on  necessary  to  get  my  old  install  working.  On  the  new  install  I  emerged  kernel sources,  compiled  a  new  kernel,  and  I  had  network,  I  then  Copied  the  kernel, initrd,  modules, source  to  my  old  partition  and  booted  that  kernel  on  my  old  partition,  STILL  NO  ETH0!!!,  I  checked  the  eth0  in  init.d  and  /conf.d/net  on  both  partitions  and  they  are  the  same,  Whats  Going  On?

----------

## wynn

Different Ethernet cards on the two machines?

Please post the Ethernet lines from lspci run on each machine.

----------

## billydv

Here  is  lspci  on  original  machine

Linux1 billydv # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP2A ISA bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP2A SMBus (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP2A PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP2A IDE (rev a3)

00:0b.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7800 GS] (rev a2)

02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6120/VT6121/VT6122 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)

Linux1 billydv # 

and  here  it  is  on  the  new  machine

Windows2 billydv # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

00:0e.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)

Windows2 billydv # 

What  I  dont  understand  is  why  the  very  same  kernel  that  I  compiled  on  the  new  machine  on  a  new  install  wont  give  me  eth0  when  I  copied  it  into  my  original  gentoo  partition (on the  new machine)  and  booted  it

----------

## billydv

This  is  an  asus  a8v  deluxe  with  marvell  yukon  gigabit  and  I  cant  seem  to  get  any  eth0,  I  have  tried  the  skge  driver  with  eth1394  and  without ,  the  sk98lin  driver,  no  go.  It  seems  that  I  have  to  configure  network  on  eth1  but  I  dont  know  how.

----------

## wynn

It depends on how you compiled your kernel: using genkernel you should have had all the Ethernet drivers included as modules; if you configured the kernel yourself then you have included the correct driver for one machine but not the other.

For the original machine the driver is via-velocity; you can enable it in menuconfig with

```
 -> Device Drivers

   -> Network device support

     -> Network device support

       -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

< > VIA Velocity support
```

For the new machine the driver is skge which you can enable with

```
 -> Device Drivers

   -> Network device support

     -> Network device support

       -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

< > New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support
```

If you are not comfortable with menuconfig, there is a very good video tutorial on using it at Kernel configuration slideshow

 *billydv wrote:*   

> What I dont understand is why the very same kernel that I compiled on the new machine on a new install wont give me eth0 when I copied it into my original gentoo partition (on the new machine) and booted it

 If you used genkernel then I can't explain it either, the LiveCD kernel config and the genkernel default configs for x86 and x86_64 all have both skge and via-velocity in as modules.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

billydv,

When you do ifconfig -a does it show an eth0 ?

eth1394 is ethernet over firewire and you almost certainly don't want that.

What does lspci tell about your Ethernet interfaces?

Please post the entire line, or lines if there is more than one.

----------

## wynn

If eth1394 is taking eth0 so skge gets eth1, then you can just delete the eth1394 driver: find out where it is

```
modinfo -F filename eth1394
```

and then delete it.

For a permanent solution, disable it in your kernel config

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

< >   Ethernet over 1394
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

billydv,

Please don't multiple post like that. You can edit your own posts if you want to add to them.

----------

## billydv

I  have  just  recompiled  the  kernel,  I  left  out  All IEEE1394,  so  the  ethernet  over  firewire  module  is  definitely  not  getting  loaded ( or  built  in  neither)  I  have  compiled  with  skge  as  a  module  and  I  have  it  autoloaded.  Still  if  I  do  ifconfig -a  I  get  only  eth1  and  lo,  no  eth0.  I  really  dont  know  what  to  do.  I  have  tried  probably  a  dozen  kernel  compilations  since  yesterday  and  none  bring  up  eth0  when  I  boot  on  this  partition.  Thing  is  I  get  network  when  the  2006.1  installer  boots  up  and  removing  the  skge  module  and  putting  it  back  gives  me  or  takes  away  eth0  so  that  is  certainly  the  right  module.  Is  there  something  to  look  at  that  may  tell  me  what  the  hell  is  going  on.  Both  new  install  and  original  gentoo  install  have  identical  /etc/init.d/eth0, /etc/init.d/lo,  and  /etc/conf.d/net.  Yet  the  original  gentoo  install  doesnt  give  me  eth0.

----------

## wynn

 *billydv wrote:*   

> I  have  just  recompiled  the  kernel,  I  left  out  All IEEE1394,  so  the  ethernet  over  firewire  module  is  definitely  not  getting  loaded ( or  built  in  neither)  I  have  compiled  with  skge  as  a  module  and  I  have  it  autoloaded.  Still  if  I  do  ifconfig -a  I  get  only  eth1  and  lo,  no  eth0. 

 This is due to having had both eth1394 and skge on booting and udev set eth1394 to have eth0 and skge to have eth1.

Now eth1394 has gone, the same udev rule is still putting skge on eth1.

To check this, look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, it will look something like this

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8169 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:50:8d:ed:9f:96", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x168c:0x0013 (ath_pci)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0f:3d:ae:c4:e7", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="ath0"
```

To get it to recreate this file with only skge as eth0, delete it and reboot.

After rebooting you can check it again to see that it has now only one entry and that is for eth0.

----------

## billydv

DAMNNNNNN,  That  didi  it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks  Wynn,  Now  I  will  recompile  my  kernel  the  way  I  really  want  it,  Thanks  again.

----------

## billydv

Now  Wynn,  Please  tell  me  this,  My  reason  for  wanting  to  put  a  copy  of  my  gentoo  install  on  this  computer  was  because  I  want  to  use  it  as  a  64bit  system ( change  it  over )  ,I  changed  my  cflags  in  my  make.conf  to  indicate  

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

and  did  emerge --pretend --update --deep --newuse world

It  didnt  offer  to  reemerge  anything,  How  can  I  do  the  switch?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

billydv,

You cannot update a 32 bit install to become 64 bit. There is no upgrade path because during the upgrade itself you would have a mix.

You must reinstall starting with a 64 bit liveCD, so your install CD has a 64 bit kernel.

----------

## billydv

Thanks,  I  just  downloaded  the  installer  livecd  amd64

----------

## eean

I had the same problem, this fixed it. Thanks!

----------

